
Ask HN: Topics to learn to become a Robotics/AI “engineer” - ziikutv
Hello,<p>I was wondering what are the topics that a high school graduate needs to learn to become an competent Robotics&#x2F;AI engineer. I am not in high school, about to finish my undergrad in hardware and software engineering. However, I want to spend the next couple years to learn&#x2F;review the topics in my free time while working full time.<p>Here is what I have so far: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;0igsB7iy<p>Also in addition to adding topics, if you have any suggested books. I would appreciate it.
======
webmaven
Perhaps this list will help:
[https://www.udacity.com/wiki/nd009?nocache#!#preliminary-
res...](https://www.udacity.com/wiki/nd009?nocache#!#preliminary-resources)

~~~
ziikutv
Thank you. This will definitely help for the AI section. I am worried about
the preliminary stuff more actually, statics/dynamics etc. However, I see that
it this topic is sort of buried now so I will simply go ahead and talk to all
of my professors.

------
thankuverymuch
You probably want to add some Linear Algebra, Discrete Math and Probability to
your tool chest.

~~~
ziikutv
@Thankyouverymuch, thank you very much.

